# Fash8 embeded in HTML is not loading



## gomethi (Sep 26, 2008)

hi all,

I am doing a website for my client using a flash banner. The flash banner alone i.e SWF file is working well on his system, but the same file when embeded with HTML page is not displaying the flash part correctly in Safari and Mozilla browser.My client is using  a Mac machine. Its working well with other OS's. Can anybody please help me out ..

My clients machine's version:
Adobe Flash Player version 9.0.124.0
Mac 10.5.5
safari 3.1.2
firefox 3.0.2

thanks in advance,

regards,
gomethi


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 26, 2008)

Does your user have any addons in either browser? Safari Stand, Sogudi, any flash blocks in Firefox?
How is the flash not showing correct? Is it blank or behaves incorrect ..?
And is this on one Mac or do all the Macs show the page in a certain way?


----------



## gomethi (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,Giaguara.. 
Flash content is appearing but some part of it is breaking.The problem appears on all macs about addons, he doesn't have any addons. 

regards,
gomethi


----------

